# Where do you guys buy your songs?



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you use iTunes, Amazon, Walmart, etc. ?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still stuck on CDs.  I use Amazon and Best Buy mostly but sometimes I use Target.  That reminds me, I have a CD in my cart at Amazon.  I need to go check out.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I use Amazon, just a loyalty thing, plus the points you earn


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

iTunes, emusic primarily.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Amazon.  I don't have any iThingies so I'm completely unfamiliar with the iTunes store.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I'm still stuck on CDs. I use Amazon and Best Buy mostly but sometimes I use Target. That reminds me, I have a CD in my cart at Amazon. I need to go check out.


Same here, I mostly buy CD's and most of the time I get them from Walmart, a bit cheaper than the competitors.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I use iTunes for music for my iPod Touch


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

We buy CD's mostly

Buy them from an infinite variety of places -- Best Buy, Target, Amazon, Borders, Barnes & Noble, web sites, local music stores, shows, etc.  Wife and I slam things around between her's mine and ours MP3 players plus our wireless jukebox to get involved with trying to worry about DRM and all the rest of the mess that comes with I-stores and whatnot.  Basically if its something we're wanting to listen to we buy a "hard copy" of it and use it as we see fit.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I now use iTunes almost exclusively because of my iPhone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All my music will wind up as MP3s on my computer and transferred to my Zune.
With 30 Gigs it will hold a lot.
So I get CDs from Borders, BestBuy and Amazon.
And MP3s from a variety of sources.
I try a lot of Indie bands (which causes me to discard a lot if I don't like them).
Just sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have got a couple of things from Itunes when I didn't want to buy the whole album.  But mostly I buy my music on CDs as well.  I have an Ipod and a Sansa MP3 player.  That way I can download to both devices.
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

For those complaining about DRM music on itunes, they dropped that on music months ago


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon & iTunes....

Discover allows you to turn your cashback bonus into Amazon MP3 gift certificates.... $20 cash back gets you $25 in certificates.... so I purchase everything from Amazon unless they don't have it, then I use iTunes.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I was thinking of using walmart, but then I can get Amazon GCs so I think I'd use that instead.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've only ever bought a handful of MP3 songs, most from Amazon and generally because I either only wanted that particular song or to try out an artist before purchasing a CD. Other than those very few tracks, I only purchase CDs or, better yet, vinyl albums if available (and a few SACDs). The MP3 sound quality is just too limited for my (elitist?) tastes. If the music is at all worth having, then I want at least the CD quality, and then I can always rip them to MP3 files for my portable player if I need a traveling version.

I mostly buy CDs from Amazon, and LPs from MusicDirect.com.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

How about movies?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to buy much of my movies from Suncoast (Sam Goody).
Until they disappeared.
Those that I now buy either from Best Buy or occasionally used from Blockbuster.
Miss Suncoast - used to buy music there too.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't buy very many movies, we have all the movie channels, tivo and a netflix sub where I can watch instantly on tivo along with dvds. If I'm buying I either get dvds from Amazon or sometimes I buy from iTunes ( especially for tv series, which are cheaper and available prior to dvd release usually)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I get all my music from my Zune Pass subscription. 5 million tracks, any that you want, for $15/month. Plus you get to download 10 per month to keep forever. 

If you have a Zune, and like a large music collection, it's the way to go. I sync my Zune Pass tracks to three different Zune players.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> Amazon. I don't have any iThingies so I'm completely unfamiliar with the iTunes store.


You can use iTunes without an iThingie, at least you could. I bought music for my Palm T/X and my Samsung mp3 player before I became a Pod person.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

we have ipods so use iTunes as a base on the computer, but have purchased majority of music from Amazon.  Many tracks are 89cents rather than 99cents at iTunes and 99cents rather than 1.29 at iTunes. 

we used Walmart back in the day, but their music library was more limited in older songs than Amazon and iTunes


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

As much of a tech geek as I am, *I still buy CDs ONLY*.

Why? MP3 and AAC quality is too low. I rip my CDs in Apple Lossless (ALAC) exclusively. Yes, I'm an audiophile and, no, I don't mind the connotations. I place a lot of trust in my ears and my audio gear. I like what it provides for me. 

Other than the sound quality differences though, I also think it's a complete rip-off to pay for an album from iTunes/Amazon/wherever in *256kbps or lower* when I can pay approximately the same price for a CD with *CD quality* music. The day these services offer CD quality tracks, I'm in! 'Til then, not a chance in hell.

The only exception for me is Magnatune.com. I pay for a subscription which allows me all-you-can-eat music downloads (of the types of music I absolutely adore) in *WAV and FLAC* quality which I can then convert to ALAC. I've yet to find another music service that offers music in CD quality. If you know of any, please do let me know.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I still buy CDs, too.  I can get them from BMG for $5-6 each if I wait for a sale that includes free shipping.  BMG is going away, though, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do now.  I have started getting the free downloads from amazon, though.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I don't buy very many movies, we have all the movie channels, tivo and a netflix sub where I can watch instantly on tivo along with dvds. If I'm buying I either get dvds from Amazon or sometimes I buy from iTunes ( especially for tv series, which are cheaper and available prior to dvd release usually)


Isn't TiVo just the best? I just luv the netflix instantly on my TiVo feature


----------



## WellAdjusted (Jun 4, 2009)

I buy cd's for the home.  I used to buy from iTunes for my iPod but haven't used it in a while.  My niece uses gift cards from her Costco store for her iPod.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Isn't TiVo just the best? I just luv the netflix instantly on my TiVo feature


Yes it was a nice perk when tivo added netflix instant queue!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I buy cds or make mix cds on walmart.com.....I also check cds out from the library...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I use iTunes for music for my iPod Touch


same for me


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I buy CDs and then rip them to my iPod. It makes my brain hurt less than trying to figure out how to save downloaded songs onto a CD-ROM for backup...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^I hear that.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I buy CDs and then rip them to my iPod. It makes my brain hurt less than trying to figure out how to save downloaded songs onto a CD-ROM for backup...


Hopefully you are backing up _all_ of your data somewhere? I have a backup hard drive on each of my computers, I learned my lesson the hard way two years ago....


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have a backup hard drive.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I rip my CD's. I borrow CD's; rip them and return them.

***Note: Can you say virus? Do _*NOT*_ use LimeWire...a nightmare and illegal. I know people who got into a mess and it cost them loads to get their computer fixed.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't have much sympathy for people that end up with virus's as a result of illegal DLing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Hopefully you are backing up _all_ of your data somewhere? I have a backup hard drive on each of my computers, I learned my lesson the hard way two years ago....


I backup the things that matter to me. If my iTunes crashes, I have the CDs here to re-do. I learned years ago, back in the says of 8MG hard drives, 300 baud modems, and giant floppies, (read: today I feel old) to always back up my work. I lost 4 hours of work to a kitten jumping on the power cord and pulling it out of the wall.

However, backing up isn't always enough...I have things backed up onto obsolete media in obsolete machine language. Learn from my dain bramage, peoples...update your backups on current media!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't buy a lot of CDs these days.  I used iTunes for a bit (honestly I don't buy tons of music now that we have XM radio in the cars and Sirius radio on Dish network).  But I've been downloading music from Amazon recently, I get the Tuesday newsletter and have gotten a fair amount of free or really cheap downloads...which reminds me, I still haven't gone through this week's offerings....


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I now use iTunes almost exclusively because of my iPhone.


Hey Mom, you should try Amazon's MP3 store







. The lightweight downloader you install imports songs directly into iTunes, and it's really easy to use. The MP3s are all DRM-free, too, and each day they feature a different album that is seriously on sale -- usually for $1.99 or $2.99. I've picked up some great albums this way.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazon saves your songs for you, right? Like how it saves your ebooks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Amazon saves your songs for you, right? Like how it saves your ebooks.


Just looked it up - I was wondering that myself - from Amazon's MP3







support section:

"Can I download another copy of my MP3 files after the initial purchase?

Your Amazon MP3 Music purchases can only be downloaded once. After you have successfully downloaded the file to your computer at the time of purchase, we recommend that you create a backup copy.

We are currently unable to replace any purchased files that you delete or lose due to a system or disk error. If you encounter a problem with an MP3 file immediately after purchase, please click the Customer Service button in the Contact Us box in the right-hand column of this page so we can determine how to help you.

I've wondered about that with iTunes too - was checking with my husband that the backups he does include iTunes (they do) - I don't have a lot of iTunes downloads but I should check the website to see. He does a LOT of backing up though so I think we're okay unless the external drive AND Time Machine crash at the same time.

_*Edited to add*_: I did have a problem with a download once but I contacted customer support and they were great - refunded the purchase (I think it was only a 99-cent purchase anyway, but 150 songs) & I just re-ordered and it worked fine. I seem to have an issue if I let it sit on my desktop in the Amazon downloader for too long instead of downloading the music to iTunes pretty quickly.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I use Amazon, too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> Hey Mom, you should try Amazon's MP3 store. The lightweight downloader you install imports songs directly into iTunes, and it's really easy to use. The MP3s are all DRM-free, too, and each day they feature a different album that is seriously on sale -- usually for $1.99 or $2.99. I've picked up some great albums this way.


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Just looked it up - I was wondering that myself - from Amazon's MP3 support section:
> 
> "Can I download another copy of my MP3 files after the initial purchase?
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks. I usually love Amazon but that policy is pathetic. emusic saves all your purchases and you can redownload at any time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I don't have much sympathy for people that end up with virus's as a result of illegal DLing.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_tec_music_downloading;_ylt=AtBwUttJp83xKIYc70rxkESCfNdF

I just read this news story yesterday on Yahoo. It seems it would scare anyone enough to not DL illegally.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just looked it up - I was wondering that myself - from Amazon's MP3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I stick to CDs.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My preference for purchasing music is:

1. Vinyl
2. CD
3. Amazon download
4. iTunes download

Mike


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_tec_music_downloading;_ylt=AtBwUttJp83xKIYc70rxkESCfNdF
> 
> I just read this news story yesterday on Yahoo. It seems it would scare anyone enough to not DL illegally.


Actually, it sounds like the defendant in that case was someone who posted the files, not someone who downloaded them.



> In the latest trial, a federal jury in Minneapolis ruled that she must pay $1.92 million for willful infringement of the recording industry's copyrights by posting the music on the file-sharing site Kazaa.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We're a five ipod family so we use itunes.  But if I can get the music for less expensive on Amazon, I DL it from there.  The transfer to itunes is easy and painless.

And great thoughts on back-ups.  I just wish we kept the old back-ups because we lost 5 months of Quick-Books info for our business when it somehow "forgot" those five months of work, our automatic back-up ran, I went to QB and that info was gone and the old back-up replaced with the new one.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

iTunes


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Over the years, I've had various sources and stores for my music. I stayed with CDs as long as *Tower Records* had their brick & mortar stores. I resisted Itunes store for a long time after I started using an ipod. I have bought a lot of mp3 albums from Amazon and always burn to CD any purchases from Amazon or Itunes. Stuff disappears from hard drives occasionally.

I bought vinyl records until 1988. My first store was *Harmony House* on Rte. 35 in Eatontown, NJ. There was a record store across from the music building at UNC-Greensboro (Tate St. - the OLD music building) where I shopped after earning $ giving flute lessons to middle school students. *Sam Goody* was my first record store in NYC. Then *J&R* and *Tower*. Also used Amazon for hard CDs. I have also bought compact discs at *CD Baby*. I've never been too thrilled with the selections and prices in Borders and Barnes & Noble.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone use napster? I'm thinking of using it and just want some opinions first.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazon and Itunes for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an iPod Touch so mostly iTunes but I do buy from Amazon sometimes as well. I only buy CDs once in a great while now. I also have a nice vinyl collection and a lovely turntable to play them on and occasionally buy vintage LPs when I find them. There's an awesome record store in Bordentown NJ that I could spend a fortune in!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I tried iTunes once for music but I don't use an iPod.  Instead I've used a series of Creative mp3 players (why conform?)  With iTunes I had to download the music, create a CD from that, then rip the CD into mp3's so I could play the music.  It was too much bother.  

Now I use Amazon mostly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a Creative Zen before my iPod and it was a fantastic device. The only reason I don't use it anymore is my husband gave me an iPod Touch for our anniversary. The Creative Zen is his now and he loves it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

CDs I buy and dl to PC and stick on my MP3 player, or Napster .
I have roughly a week's worth of uninterrupted unrepeated music on my PC. Unilke my kids who litterally listen to the same 5 songs in the mornings when getting ready for school. (*SHUDDER*)


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I started to buy CD's again, rather than downloading music (itunes or amazon).  Mostly from Walmart, amazon and ebay.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Mostly iTunes, but some Amazon also.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I sold a few more of my remaining CDs at our recent yard sale, and hauled off a carton full to the library for their bookstore. I am now completely CD free.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I had a Creative Zen before my iPod and it was a fantastic device. The only reason I don't use it anymore is my husband gave me an iPod Touch for our anniversary. The Creative Zen is his now and he loves it.


I haven't updated to the wifi Zen yet but I'm on my third one ... I love their interface and I love they will play music from most anywhere.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Downloads - I have a subscription to eMusic. They've undergone some drastic changes lately, but I will probably still keep my subscription active. It's still usually the cheapest place for legal downloads, and there's still a huge amount there that interests me.  I've also downloaded several things from Amazon.

CDs- I go to a lot of live performances, and often buy CDs at concerts or music festivals. I rarely buy anything in a music store, except for a very occasional purchase at J&R in NYC. There are many online companies I do buy from. A few of them I like are Elderly Instruments, CD baby.com, CD Universe. And these catalogues, which specialize in one or a few types of music: Compass, Ossian (Celtic), Thirty Below (Quebecois), County (Old Time & Bluegrass), Folk Legacy. Oh, and I buy CDs from Amazon too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cnet did a head-to-head of iTunes vs Amazon mp3 downloads - and somewhat surprisingly Amazon came out ahead, based on compatibility and value. Ironically, I watched the video piece on my iPhone....and I put my Amazon mp3 downloads on my iPod(s)....

http://reviews.cnet.com/4370-11399_7-745-101.html?tag=mid_container;pf_left_nav
Their bottom line:
"Oh, snap! What an upset! Although iTunes held its own in the interface and library rounds, earning points with the judges for its seamless, easy-to-navigate interface and massive and diverse catalog, Amazon MP3 smashed the online music veteran in terms of compatibility, scoring a massive win for selling content in the universally-supported MP3 format. The Internet retail beast also edged out the competition in terms of value, given its propensity to offer deals on tracks and albums. Both services fared well when it came time to give the music a listen, but in the end, Amazon MP3 took the crown with a higher overall point average."


----------

